# RC helicopters! YAAAY!



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 5, 2008)

After weeks of waiting i'm finnaly gonna get my first foot long remote controled Rc coppter!  Is anyone else here In the hobby of planes and coppters? I'm sort of strarting to get the hang of it, but i'm still a little bit wobbley, lol. :lol:


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 6, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 6, 2008)

meep....


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 6, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> meep....


MEEP?


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 6, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> MEEP?


ding...


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 6, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> After weeks of waiting i'm finnaly gonna get my first foot long remote controled Rc coppter!  Is anyone else here In the hobby of planes and coppters? I'm sort of strarting to get the hang of it, but i'm still a little bit wobbley, lol. :lol:


Sweet! I'm heavily into R/C cars myself. I have one that has 1.5 horse power and goes 70+ mph. :blink: 

I'm planning to get a heli in the next few months. I want to get a Esky Honey Bee King II (the 3D version).  

http://www.xheli.com/newes6chhobe.html


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 7, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Sweet! I'm heavily into R/C cars myself. I have one that has 1.5 horse power and goes 70+ mph. :blink: I'm planning to get a heli in the next few months. I want to get a Esky Honey Bee King II (the 3D version).
> 
> http://www.xheli.com/newes6chhobe.html


Congrats!!! Be sure to get like 5 extra pairs of blades because in just the first day ive broken all my origonal blades lol. Haave you had any prior experience with helis? That I think is a sort of advanced model, but I think yoll be ok lol.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 7, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Congrats!!! Be sure to get like 5 extra pairs of blades because in just the first day ive broken all my origonal blades lol. Haave you had any prior experience with helis? That I think is a sort of advanced model, but I think yoll be ok lol.


I'll be fine, I be purchasing a simulator also. I've been doing my research for the past few months, learning all about helis so I know what spares/upgrades are needed


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 7, 2008)

I just used the last of my blades lol.


----------

